# Bekleidung Hose Jacke Shirt



## Asd99 (28. April 2022)

Hallo, ich suche für den Sommer Frühling und Herbst eine Windjacke plus Hose welche sollte ich nehmen. Ichvriete schnell fühle mich wohler wenn es wärmer ist. Auch brauche ich was für meine Ohren.
Muss keine Marke sein dachte auch schon an Discounter.
Danke erstmal


----------



## S.Turner (29. April 2022)

Bei der Windjacke wurde ich bei der Fox Ranger Wind fündig. 

Toller Schnitt, klein packbar. Luftig am Rücken, Windlicht von vorne, keine unnötige Kapuze, hoher Kragen und langer Schnitt am Rücken und den Armen. 

Hose finde ich die Endura SingleTrack II (kurz oder lang) oder die Decathlon All Mountain klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (29. April 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Decathlon


hat ja allgemein ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## S.Turner (29. April 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> hat ja allgemein ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


Absolut. Wenn man auf Markennamen keinen Wert legt, kann man dort tolle Sachen finden. 
In meinem Outdoor-Schrank findet sich vieles von dort für die verschiedensten Sportarten.


----------



## Asd99 (30. April 2022)

Ich möchte eine Jacke wo auch warm hält. Also wo 5 Grad  aushält mir ist immer schnel kalt. Zieht ihr drunter was an?
Wenn ja was kann ich anziehen?


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Jacke wo auch warm hält. Also wo 5 Grad  aushält mir ist immer schnel kalt. Zieht ihr drunter was an?
> Wenn ja was kann ich anziehen?


An kalten Tagen drunter am besten ein Langarm-Baselayer mit aufgerauhter Innenseite. Das hält einigermaßen warm und trocken. Gibts für wenig Geld zB in diesem Fußballshop

Drüber entweder eine Soft- oder Hardshelljacke, je nach persönlichem Gusto oder dem Wetterbericht.


----------



## Asd99 (30. April 2022)

Also muss es keine thermo Jacke sein?
Ich dachte die Fütterung innen drin wäre gut und hält warm. 
Wir ist der Vaude 3 airjacke?
Ich dachte an diese Jacke siehe Bild oder an den Vaude aber der hat kein Thermo Funktion


----------



## Florent29 (30. April 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Also muss es keine thermo Jacke sein?
> Ich dachte die Fütterung innen drin wäre gut und hält warm.
> Wir ist der Vaude 3 airjacke?
> Ich dachte an diese Jacke siehe Bild oder an den Vaude aber der hat kein Thermo Funktion


Das ist doch eine Fleecejacke? Sowas ist zwar schön warm im Stand, aber weder winddicht noch atmungsaktiv. 

Ich hab diverses hier für die kalten Tage, eine Softshell von Vaude, diverse Thermo Trikots, eine vorne gefütterte Jacke von Endura...aber keine ist wirklich dick, sonst schwitzt du viel zu sehr.


----------



## Asd99 (30. April 2022)

Naja gut als Winddicht wird es ja bezeichnet


----------



## Asd99 (1. Mai 2022)

Beim Aldi Süd gibt es Windjacke wie sind die?


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2022)

Baselayer, dünnes Full-Zip Longsleeve, winddichte Stretchjacke (z.B. Vaude Moab).

Wenn zu warm dann ziehst ne Lage aus, wenn zu kalt ziehst sie wieder an.

Bei einer dicken Thermo-Jacke hast nur 2 Optionen. Erfrieren oder Kochen. Beides scheiße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asd99 (1. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Baselayer, dünnes Full-Zip Longsleeve, winddichte Stretchjacke (z.B. Vaude Moab).
> 
> Wenn zu warm dann ziehst ne Lage aus, wenn zu kalt ziehst sie wieder an.
> 
> Bei einer dicken Thermo-Jacke hast nur 2 Optionen. Erfrieren oder Kochen. Beides scheiße.


Kannst du mir die Links schicken da gibt es so viele.
Die im Bild kosten 30 Euro langt es also dir anzuziehen und drüber eine gute Windjacke aus?


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2022)

Baselayer: https://www.craft-sports.de/p/active-comfort-core-dry-longsleeve-p-1911157-b500000/ (Am besten Lang- und Kurzarm)

Midlayer/Toplayer: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Topseller/All-Year-Moab-Langarm-Fahrrad-Trikot-Herren (Kann man im Frühling auch ohne Windjacke als oberste Schicht prima fahren)

Windjacke: https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrradzubehoer/vaude-men-s-moab-jacket-iv/a-19322/?ReferrerID=121 (Die geht immer! Auch weit unter 0 Grad, dann halt mehr drunter.)

Sind Beispiele. Auch andere Hersteller haben gute Kleidung.

Dazu noch ne kurze Hose und Beinlinge oder lange Bib (z.B Gore C3 Thermo). Kann man auch kombinieren.


----------



## Asd99 (1. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Tipp, allerdings fällt es mir schwer trotzdem preiswerte Artikel für mich zu finden z.b. werden diese Artikel wo ich gepostet habe meine die letzten 2 Bilder auch mit allen Sachen was du gepostet hast. 
Kann ich nun auch auf die preiswerter Variante greifen frag ich mich


Shonzo schrieb:


> Baselayer: https://www.craft-sports.de/p/active-comfort-core-dry-longsleeve-p-1911157-b500000/ (Am besten Lang- und Kurzarm)
> 
> Midlayer/Toplayer: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Topseller/All-Year-Moab-Langarm-Fahrrad-Trikot-Herren (Kann man im Frühling auch ohne Windjacke als oberste Schicht prima fahren)
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, allerdings fällt es mir schwer trotzdem preiswerte Artikel für mich zu finden z.b. werden diese Artikel wo ich gepostet habe meine die letzten 2 Bilder auch mit allen Sachen was du gepostet hast. 
Kann ich nun auch auf die preiswerter Variante greifen frag ich mich


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Welche Windjacke würdet ihr von decathlon empfehlen?
Kann aber auch andere Hersteller sein


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Platzangst Moreon Jacke II Blau
					

Platzangst Moreon Jacke II Blau. Einsatzzweck: MTBFarbe: blau, grauGröße: L, M, S, XL, XS, XXLMaterial: NylonGeschlecht: HerrenAltersgruppe: ErwachseneModelljahr: 2021 Nur €47.97




					www.decathlon.de
				




;-)


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Platzangst Moreon Jacke II Blau
> 
> 
> Platzangst Moreon Jacke II Blau. Einsatzzweck: MTBFarbe: blau, grauGröße: L, M, S, XL, XS, XXLMaterial: NylonGeschlecht: HerrenAltersgruppe: ErwachseneModelljahr: 2021 Nur €47.97
> ...


Also brauch ich eine gute Windjacke und den Rest mach ich mit baselayer oder Radshirt verstehe ich das richtig?
Gibt es eine andere Jacke auch von Decathlon?
Kauft man sich wirklich eine jacke wo platzangst heisst 
Wie ist der Vaude Moab zur Vergleich?

Die kann ich dann ausziehen und variieren.
Ich möchte halt nicht verschwitzt zur Arbeit gehen.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepplmail (2. Mai 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wonach du suchst. Einerseits schreibst du von einer Windjacke für den Sommer, dann wieder von Thermojacken, 5°C, Thermounterwäsche und dass du schnell frierst.


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Also brauch ich eine gute Windjacke und den Rest mach ich mit baselayer oder Radshirt verstehe ich das richtig?
> Gibt es eine andere Jacke auch von Decathlon?
> Kauft man sich wirklich eine jacke wo platzangst heisst
> Wie ist der Vaude Moab zur Vergleich?
> ...


An sich brauchst du nur diese Stretchjacke die den Wind abhält und arbeitest mit verschiedenen Isolationslagen darunter. Die Vaude ist qualitativ etwas besser. Meine Platzangst hat schon stärkeres Pilling, was nicht schlimm ist aber auch nicht schön aussieht, die Vaude fast nicht.


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> An sich brauchst du nur diese Stretchjacke die den Wind abhält und arbeitest mit verschiedenen Isolationslagen darunter. Die Vaude ist qualitativ etwas besser. Meine Platzangst hat schon stärkeres Pilling, was nicht schlimm ist aber auch nicht schön aussieht, die Vaude fast nicht.


Welche Jacke gibt es noch von Decathlon?
Gehe nun preislich auch etwas höher
Wie ist dieser hier





						MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren
					

MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren. Strapazierfähige Jacke für MTB Touren bis 4 Std. bei kaltem Wetter.  Nur €49.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## seitenschneider (2. Mai 2022)

Die Jacke ist laut Decathlon für Temperaturen bis zu -10°C ausgelegt... es lohnt sich auch in die Fragen und Antworten zu schauen, wenn die Produktbezeichnung unklar ist. 

Wahrscheinlich geht diese Jacke von Decathlon eher in die Richtung, wenn Du eine Alternative zu Vaude suchst. Im Prinzip eine leichte Thermojacke. 
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen um 10-18°C trage ich in der Regel eine ähnliche mit kurzem oder langem Baselayer drunter oder nur ein normales Trikot mit Baselayer, damit ich mich nicht totschwitze.

Das hier ist eine reine Windjacke, wo Du mit Isolationsschichten arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

seitenschneider schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist laut Decathlon für Temperaturen bis zu -10°C ausgelegt... es lohnt sich auch in die Fragen und Antworten zu schauen, wenn die Produktbezeichnung unklar ist.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich geht diese Jacke von Decathlon eher in die Richtung, wenn Du eine Alternative zu Vaude suchst. Im Prinzip eine leichte Thermojacke.
> Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen um 10-18°C trage ich in der Regel eine ähnliche mit kurzem oder langem Baselayer drunter oder nur ein normales Trikot mit Baselayer, damit ich mich nicht totschwitze.
> ...


Welche Windjacke hast du dann?


----------



## seitenschneider (2. Mai 2022)

Ich hab das Vaude Moab Trikot (trage ich auch gern so als leichte Jacke und ist mir eigentlich zu schade zum Mountainbiken), die mir mit dem Windblocker taugt, das Endura thermisches Hemd II (bei den aktuellen Temperaturen eigentlich nur mit kurzem Baselayer) oder das Burner Trikot was auch einen ok-en Windschutz bietet, aber nicht gefüttert ist. 

Mit Baselayer in kurz und/oder lang, einem Trikot mit oder one Windblocker und ggf. einer wasserabweisenden Jacke oder einer Windjacke bist Du eigentlich gut aufgestellt. Alternativ wenns wärmer wird und Wind bläst ist auch eine Windweste super und leicht zu verstauen. Das gilt für sportliches Fahren, zur Arbeit würd ich mich wahrscheinlich etwas dicker anziehen und gemächlich fahren. 
Ich finde passende Kleidung beim MTB deutlich einfacher zu wählen als fürs Rennrad, wo Du stundenlang im Wind über die Pläne fährst und der Fahrtwind auch höher ist. 
Mach keine Wissenschaft draus. Wahrscheinlich reicht erstmal ein Baselayer, eine einfache Jacke und ein Trikot. Du wirst dann schon merken, wo es zu warm oder zu kalt oder zu zugig wird und irgendwie fehlt für einen Temperaturbereich immer das richtige, einzelne Kleidungsstück. Die Kombination hilft aber das aufzufangen.


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Also die Vaude würde ich auch kaufen aber die Kapuze stört doch oder? ausserdem weiss ich nicht bis wieviel Grad die gehen steht nirgends.
Wie ist diese Jacke








						Northwave Enduro Soft Shell Jacke Herren schwarz/grau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Northwave Enduro Soft Shell Jacke Herren schwarz/grau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Jacken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Ich war heute bei 2 Händler und die konnten mir keine Empfehlung geben. Ich müsste alles ausprobieren bei der Fahrt und wenn es nichts ist muss ich weitersuchen hiess es.

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir 3 Jacken wo ihr persönlich gut findet hier reinstellt und ich such mir 1 aus.
Ich muss halt morgens um 4 Uhr zur Arbeit und da soll es einigermaßen warm sein und abends um 15 Uhr fahr ich zurück.
Danke euch allen im voraus ich habe zumindest dank euch eine Orientierung wie es sein kann.


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Du machst dir das alles viel zu kompliziert.

Ich fahr die Vaude im Sommer zur Abfahrt vom Berg als Windjacke und frühs bei -4 Grad mit Baselayer und Fleece bergab zur Arbeit. Die geht immer, außer bei Regen. Die Wärme machst du mit verschiedenen Isolationsschichten unter der Jacke.


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Du machst dir das alles viel zu kompliziert.
> 
> Ich fahr die Vaude im Sommer zur Abfahrt vom Berg als Windjacke und frühs bei -4 Grad mit Baselayer und Fleece bergab zur Arbeit. Die geht immer, außer bei Regen. Die Wärme machst du mit verschiedenen Isolationsschichten unter der Jacke.


Du hast also die Windjacke von Vaude Moab ein Baselayer und ein Fleece drunter?
Und ziehst es aus wenn es wärmer wird
Was für Fleece ist es denn und schon bin ich durcheinander


----------



## brmlm (2. Mai 2022)

Von was für Distanzen reden wir überhaupt?

Je weiter die Strecke/je mehr Höhenunterschied, je schwieriger die Kleiderwahl.
Für z.b. 5km flach am Fluss entlang würde ich ne billige Windjacke eines beliebigen Hersteller nehmen.
Ist es weit/hügelig würde ich mir was suchen was vorne Winddicht und hinten luftig ist (mit möglichst wenig Isolation). den Rest nach dem Zwiebelprinzip.
Ich habe entsprechend eine Jacke von Vaude, leider ist diese nicht mehr im Sortiment.

Für den Kopf:








						Bike Mütze Warm
					

Wärmender Basisschutz unter dem Helm. Das hochwertige Fleecematerial mit weicher Innenseite hält Kopf und Ohren an kühlen Trainingstagen angenehm…




					www.vaude.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

brmlm schrieb:


> Von was für Distanzen reden wir überhaupt?
> 
> Je weiter die Strecke/je mehr Höhenunterschied, je schwieriger die Kleiderwahl.
> Für z.b. 5km flach am Fluss entlang würde ich ne billige Windjacke eines beliebigen Hersteller nehmen.
> ...


15 km Fluss entlang und wieder zurück. Hügel gibt es nicht.


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Was für Fleece ist es denn und schon bin ich durcheinander


Dünnes Polyester Longsleeve, mittleres und dickes. Dann kann kommen was will.

Schau in den Bereichen Wandern, Jogging und Skitouren. Da findet sich massig brauchbares Zeug.






						Laufshirt langarm atmungsaktiv Sun Protect Herren
					

Laufshirt langarm atmungsaktiv Sun Protect Herren. Herren-Langarmshirt zum Schutz vor der Sonne beim Laufen im Sommer. Nur €9.99




					www.decathlon.de
				









						Wandershirt Herren langarm Synthetik Bergwandern - MH550
					

Wandershirt Herren langarm Synthetik Bergwandern - MH550. Unser Entwicklungsteam, am Fuße des Mont-Blanc, hat dieses atmungsaktive Langarmshirt für regelmäßige Bergwanderungen entworfen. Nur €14.99




					www.decathlon.de
				









						Fleecejacke Bergwandern MH520 leicht Herren
					

Fleecejacke Bergwandern MH520 leicht Herren. Unser Entwicklungsteam hat dieses leichte, sehr atmungsaktive Modell mit Ecodesign für regelmäßiges Bergwandern entworfen.  Nur €14.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## brmlm (2. Mai 2022)

Klingt doch ganz vernünftig.
Ein grossteil meiner Kleider stammt auch aus dem Jogging Bereich.
Erfüllt seinen zweck und ist oft günstig zu haben.

starte mal so, wenns zu luftig ist noch eine dünne windjacke drüber.
Jetzt fehlen noch Handschuhe und Hosen.

Zumindest bei den Hosen fahre ich ab 5 grad mit Shorts und Knielingen.
z.b. https://www.decathlon.de/p/knieling...hles-wetter/_/R-p-312374?mc=8573302&c=SCHWARZ

Finde ich gerade in der Übergangszeit super, die Knielinge brauchen abends nicht viel platz in der Tasche


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Dünnes Polyester Longsleeve, mittleres und dickes. Dann kann kommen was will.
> 
> Schau in den Bereichen Wandern, Jogging und Skitouren. Da findet sich massig brauchbares Zeug.
> 
> ...


Also in der Zusammenstellung braucht man keine Windjacke wie von Moab anziehen oder.
Man zieht die 3 Sachen an und wenn es wärmer wird ausziehen oder?


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Also in der Zusammenstellung braucht man keine Windjacke wie von Moab anziehen oder.
> Man zieht die 3 Sachen an und wenn es wärmer wird ausziehen oder?


Nein. Oberste Lage ist immer Windschutz. Wenn der Wind in die Isolationslage reinbläst wirds kalt weil er dein warmes Luftpolster wegweht.


Beispiel:

Baselayer + dünnes Longsleeve + Jacke = 7-10 Grad
Baselayer + mittleres Longsleeve + Jacke = 4-7 Grad
Baselayer + dickes Longsleeve + Jacke = kleiner 4 Grad


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Nein. Oberste Lage ist immer Windschutz. Wenn der Wind in die Isolationslage reinbläst wirds kalt weil er dein warmes Luftpolster wegweht.
> 
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


Baselayer + dünnes Longsleeve + Windjacke beispiel Vaude moab oder?


----------



## Shonzo (2. Mai 2022)

Asd99 schrieb:


> Vaude moab


Die Vaude Moab Jacket ist eine stretchige Windjacke. Eine Allzweckwaffe. Ist unempfindlich und super bequem. Also auch zum Wandern oder Klettern geeignet oder um mit den Kids im Garten rumzutoben.

Wenn du als mittelstarke Zwischenschicht das LS Jersey nimmst bist noch flexibler. Das kannst bei über 10 Grad auch mal so anziehen, ohne Windjacke, weil es vorne ebenfalls recht dicht ist. https://www.bergzeit.de/p/vaude-herren-all-year-moab-fz-radtrikot/1079304/?itemId=1079304-018

Falls du mal im Gebirge mit wechselndem Wetter bzw. Temperaturen unterwegs bist, verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Dünnes Polyester Longsleeve, mittleres und dickes. Dann kann kommen was will.
> 
> Schau in den Bereichen Wandern, Jogging und Skitouren. Da findet sich massig brauchbares Zeug.
> 
> ...


Lieber Shonzo ich danke dir sehr vor allem für dein Geduld.
Wenn ich also diese 3 Artikel kaufe muss ich noch z.b. die Windjacke von Vaude Moab anziehen verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## sepplmail (2. Mai 2022)

Ja, stimmt soweit.

Ganz grob brauchst du 3 Schichten:
1. Schicht: Direkt am Körper, hat die Aufgabe den Schweiß abzutransportieren
2. Schicht: In der Mitte, soll die Körperwärme speichern und isolieren
3. Schicht: Soll die Umwelteinflüsse draußen halten, beim Fahrradfahren vor allem Wind und ggf. Regen

Diese 3 Schichten versuchst du mit verschiedenen Kleidungsstücken abzudecken.
Es gibt Kleidungsstücke, die mehrere Funktionen kombinieren - häufig die 2 und 3. Eine Softshell-Jacke mit isolierender Schicht hält Wind ab und speichert die Körperwärme. Hat den Vorteil, dass es weniger geschoppe ist aber der Nachteil ist, dass du die Thermoschicht nicht weglassen kannst, wenn es nachmittags wärmer wird.

Morgens kalt mit 3 Schichten, Nachmittags milder mit nur 1 und 3. Die Isolierschicht (z.B. Flies) packst du in den Rucksack.

Wie man das jetzt kombinieren möchte ist Geschmacksache aber 1 würd ich persönlich nie weglassen. Wenns jetzt günstig und zum Pendeln sein soll:
1:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/rennrad-unterwasche-training/_/R-p-329813?mc=8649561 Hautenger Baselayer und richtig warm
https://www.decathlon.de/p/funktion...pdry-500-damen-herren/_/R-p-195073?mc=8497599 Hautenger Baselayer Kurzarm
2:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/langarmshirt-wandern-mh550-synthetik-herren/_/R-p-172248?mc=8492293 wie oben verlinkt oder irgendwas mit Fleece aber das brauchst du höchstens am Morgen sonst schwitzt du dich zu Tode
3:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrradj...ertifiziert-blau-gelb/_/R-p-302683?mc=8581488 für's pendeln würde ich durchaus nicht an Sichtbarkeit sparen, die Jacke hier kannst auch umdrehen
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...ongelb-super-sichtbar/_/R-p-304786?mc=8523362 eher eng geschnitten und ohne Kapuze

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du dir die Nummer 2 häufig sparen kannst. Wenn's die ersten 5 Minuten auf dem Rad etwas zu kalt erscheint is es am Ende genau richtig um nicht komplett überhitzt zu sein nach 15km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asd99 (2. Mai 2022)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt soweit.
> 
> Ganz grob brauchst du 3 Schichten:
> 1. Schicht: Direkt am Körper, hat die Aufgabe den Schweiß abzutransportieren
> ...


Danke dir bei Nummer 3 hast du 2 Jacken reingestellt, jetzt kommt noch eine Windjacke dazu oder ziehe ich einer von diesen an?


----------



## seitenschneider (3. Mai 2022)

Beide Jacken haben Wind-blockende Eigenschaften, such Dir eine aus.


----------



## Asd99 (4. Mai 2022)

Ok habe mehrere Sachen bestellt aus eure Empfehlungen werde es testen.
Allerdings brauche ich unbedingt noch eine geeignete Hose, am besten ein langes welches empfiehlt ihr hier?


----------



## seitenschneider (4. Mai 2022)

Mein Tipp ist, daß Du Dir eine kurze Bib besorgst und Beinlinge (oder Knielinge) dazu. Eine Short oder lange Hose kannst Du drüber ziehen, bist aber grundsätzlich für einen breiteren Temperaturbereich aufgestellt, weil Du da auch wieder kombinieren kannst. 
Im Prinzip hättest Du die gleich bei Decathlon mitbestellen können, um preislich im Rahmen zu bleiben. Ob die Bib zu Deinem Boppes passt, mußt Du für Dich selbst rausfinden.


----------



## cjbffm (27. Mai 2022)

Zwei Regeln habe ich gelernt, wenn es um Bekleidung beim Radfahren geht.

Erstens: Alles muß körpernah sitzen, sonst zieht es dir rein und der Luftzug kühlt deinen Körper aus. Wenn es im Sommerhalbjahr sehr warm ist, kann ein leichter Zug durch die Klomotten natürlich angenehm sein, aber auch nur dann.

Zweitens: Schichten, Schichten, Schichten. Wenn es unter Null ist, ziehe ich zum Beispiel auch mal folgendes an: zwei Unterhemden ohne Ärmel, ein dickes Unterhemd langärmelig, darüer eine Jacke. Unten herum dicke Kniestrümpfe, lange Unterhose, evtl. eine Leggings, Überhose (nicht eng anliegend).
Dazu noch mindestens einen Leibwärmer, um die Nieren und die Hüftgelenke (dort bin ich sehr empfindlich) warm zu halten.
Wenn es wärmer ist, lasse ich das eine oder andere weg. Wenn es mir zwischendurch zu warm wird, ziehe ich etwas aus, wird es zu kalt oder regnet es, ergänze ich.

Mein Tip: kaufe die jetzt erst mal etwas für die Zeit bis zum Herbst. Bis zum Winter kannst Du abschätzen, was dir für kaltes Wetter noch fehlt, das Geld mußt Du nicht schon jetzt ausgeben.


----------



## FastTrack (20. November 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Baselayer: https://www.craft-sports.de/p/active-comfort-core-dry-longsleeve-p-1911157-b500000/ (Am besten Lang- und Kurzarm)
> 
> Midlayer/Toplayer: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Topseller/All-Year-Moab-Langarm-Fahrrad-Trikot-Herren (Kann man im Frühling auch ohne Windjacke als oberste Schicht prima fahren)
> 
> ...


Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer guten Windjacke. Dein 3 Layer Setup mit der Vaude Moab Softshell als Windschutz halte ich für sehr gut, besonders weil die Jacke seitliche Reißverschlüsse zur Belüftung hat die bei Bedarf für Durchlüftung sorgen können. Bist Du dabei geblieben oder hast du mittlerweile eine andere Option als obersten Windschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (21. November 2022)

FastTrack schrieb:


> Bist Du dabei geblieben oder hast du mittlerweile eine andere Option als obersten Windschutz?



Immer noch das meistgenutzte Kleidungsstück.


----------



## FastTrack (21. November 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Immer noch das meistgenutzte Kleidungsstück.


Perfekt, ich denke dann wird es bei mir auch die Vaude Moab Softshell werden. Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------

